
The Wix Mobile App, a WordPress Joint - drewblaisdell
https://ma.tt/2016/10/wix-and-the-gpl/
======
wzy
“The app’s editor is based on the WordPress mobile app’s editor.” If I were
being honest, I’d say that Wix copied WordPress without attribution, credit,
or following the license. The custom icons, the class names, even the bugs.

The part about the bugs is what gets me.

------
joeguilmette
I'm really curious to see what comes of this, and what pg thinks. My
prediction is that Matt's post will pass without reply.

~~~
zubairq
I think it's been a crazy day with everyone trying out eve today, but wix will
get back to Matt. I'll write to them myself and get to the bottom of this if
they don't respond

~~~
zubairq
Ok I just saw that they responded

